# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  مصطلحات زعرنة اردنية

## بقايا الحب

انا حاط إبليس بكيس وقاعد محله :تعني احذر انا شبديونجي
اطلع من راسي وسكر الباب :روح من وجهي
عراسي كزدره :انا بحبك
دندره :الدنيا قالبه
ليخه :مافي مسؤول
مهبره :تقال للحفله الفايعه 
شاب نغش :تقال للشب المستخف دمه
ماكل مناغيش على الصبح :تقال للشب الي مفكر حاله نغش
بتلعب بعداد عمرك :تقال للشاب النافش ريشه
عمرك شفت راسك عصدر منسف : تقال للشب البتفلسف
خاروف :تقال للشاب الذي يدفع الحساب عن الشباب والبنات 
شب بتهواله بقشره بزر :تقال للشب الي بعصب بسرعه
شحدنا الملح :تقال عند حاله الطفر
شب منشف ريق البنات :من كتر ما بنتف عليه
وضعي متضعضع :تقال للحالةالغير مستقره
جلس وأعطي لمعه :تقال للشاب الي قال نكته بايخه 
اختصر وقسم على عشره :تقال لشاب عامل حاله غشيم
روق يابرقوق :تقال للبنت المعصبه
وشرفي بريح أمك من غسيل اواعيك :تقال في فترة الاستعدادلطوشه (لزعران المخيمات & الوحدات & شبيحة الزرقاء)
بسوي منك عشره صغار وبصيرو يدورو على بعض :تقال عند انتهاءالهوشه والناسبتفزع
أححه :تقال قبل الطوشه وقبل تسديد الضربه الاولى بثواني
بسلم عليك سعد الصغير :بحبك يا حمار (قويه).
رخويات : الاناث
بنت طقع :بنت وجها وجسمها متناسق 
بنت ابتشلق :بنت جميله جدا
حافية القدمين :بنت بتسمع لكاظم الساهر
بنت عوايه :بنت قبيحه
بنت بكسه :بنت وجهها وجسمها غير متناسق
بنت شوال:جسمها مش راكب على بعضهبنت شقفه :بنت زي انجلينا جولي بنت جمل :بنت ذات قامه طويله وجهامه بنت كوكاكولا : بنت كسمها زي زجاجه الكوكاكولا بنت عدادها زيرو :عمرها ماحكت مع شباب بنت معها سبير :بتحكي مع شبين بنفسالوقت بنت مشفره وكرتها مع فلان :بنت مصاحبه فلان بنت مشفره وكرتها ضايع :بنت مصاحبه وغير معروف صديقهابنت لوح زجاج :بنت نحيفه جدا بنت توتي فروتي :بنت دلوعه بنت عدادها قالب :ابتحكي مع مليون شب بنت إلها على اللون :بنت داهيه
 [/SIZE][/FONT]




ههههههههههههههههههههههع

----------


## دموع الندم

بتلعب بعداد عمرك :تقال للشاب النافش ريشه
عمرك شفت راسك عصدر منسف : تقال للشب البتفلسف
خاروف :تقال للشاب الذي يدفع الحساب عن الشباب والبنات

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بقايا الحب

هلا قلبو منوره حياتي

----------


## دموع الندم

النور نورك يا قمر

----------


## ابتسامة الشقاء

من الاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بقايا الحب

منوووووووووووور على الاخر

هع 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ديالا

من  الاخررررررررررر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اختصر وقسم على عشره :تقال لشاب عامل حاله غشيم

----------


## بقايا الحب

هع هع هع هع 

منورين قلبو 

 :Bl (12):

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوين بقايا 


دواوييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## بقايا الحب

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ههههههههههههههههههههع

----------


## mylife079

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بقايا الحب

منور يا ابو الدواوين

----------

